# Me on my 750 Brute and my friend on his 420.



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

My friend and i went riding in a pond close to home today. Had to tow the ole Honda home :aargh4:

Look in the Kawasaki section for the Brute


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Front heavy much?


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

He's got 9's in the front, 12's in the back. I told him he needs skinnies. I've got 10's all around on my Brute and can't keep the front down


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

maybe if your buddy ate a few more cheese burgers he could put some wait on the back...:yup:


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Install refreshments on the rear.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks to me like he just needs to adjust some air pressure....less in the rear, maybe a few pounds more up front. Cooler on the back probably wouldn't hurt him either lol. I cant comment on him eatin more cheeseburgers cuz I could use that myself lol, but my brute does stay down in the rear.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Yeah he's 6'9" 180 lbs.... not so normal. We're riding again today, if he can blow all the water out of that motor  
We may go let some air out when he gets off work. he definitely needs to do something about it though!













This was right after he locked it up. Go watch the video of me in the Kawasaki section, he went through that same part after me and the airbox leaked, pipe went under, and then died. Airbox was a little over half full, and we tipped it up and just a little water came out the pipe. Checked oil it was fine, wouldn't turn over, just tried the locked. Pulled the plug and it shot water out, then it cranked right up and he rode until it died and i had to tow him again, for the 2nd time that day. I think he just needs a new plug, it was pretty black and it was soaked when he pulled it


----------

